# Neue Boxen. Empfehlung?



## Avariel (19. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir vor kurzem nen neuen PC gekauft, ne ordendliche Soundkarte inklusive. Dummerweise hab ich immernoch meine alten Billig-PC-Speaker, was die Soundkarte schon etwas deklassiert.

Da ich jetzt wieder zu Geld gekommen bin  , will ich mir jetzt auch noch ein paar Lautsprecher kaufen, die ordendlich krachen.

Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? Ich hab so an die Preisklasse zwischen 50 und 100 € gedacht...

Thx
Avariel


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. März 2002)

Naja, für Spiele und normale Anwendungen düften Boxen bis 100€ reichen (dann aber bitte nur Stereo + Subwoofer; kein Surround oder ähnliches!).
Ich selber arbeite viel mit Musikprogrammen und höre auch gerne Musik und gute Filme. Deswegen hab ich mir für 1000€ ein Surroundset von JBL gekauft. Das ist dann in kleinen Räumen (bis 15qm) nicht vom Kino zu unterscheiden. Das sind 5 Boxen + 1Sub.)
Es kommt also ganz auf den Anwendungszweck an. Ich kann generell im *lowprice* - Segment Yamaha als Hersteller empfehlen. Die haben 2 oder 3 Lautsprechersysteme mit Sub im Angebot.
Kauf dir aber unter 200€ auf keinen Fall Surroundsound. Dann sind nähmlich bei echtem Surround 3 Lautsprecher mehr, die bezahlt werden müssen. Heisst: Alle haben dann eine schlechter Qualität.
100€ verteilt auf 6 Boxen statt auf 3!!!


----------

